# East of Toronto meet up



## AIRIC (Nov 1, 2005)

It just started to develop tonight but the plans right now are for Canoncan, Chiller, Raymond Barlow and myself to meet at the Lyndeshore Conservation area in Whitby on Saturday (Nov 5th) anyone that can make it is invited to join in. No time set yet but I would imagine around 8-9am in the parking lot. We will see who can get the best Heron pics this time. If you are interested PM me and I will stay in contact with any details or you can post here.

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Airic!! We will be there around 8 AM


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Nov 2, 2005)

Heron pics? I don't have anything longer than 200


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 2, 2005)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> Heron pics? I don't have anything longer than 200



Thats ok. The shots I got were pretty close and would crop well with a 200mm. Provided they fly that close again.

Eric


----------



## errant_star (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm not sure if I can make it or not ... will have to run it by Ian, it sounds like fun though :mrgreen: 


Directions?? coming west from the 401


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 2, 2005)

Cool! This is a photo of where we will be. The arrow shows the parking lot where we will meet.







When driving along Bayly you will see a boardwalk and at the end of it is where I took the Heron images. 

Eric


----------



## errant_star (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Airic ... will let you know once I get things figured out! :mrgreen:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 3, 2005)

just checked the weather for Sat Am, dosen't look real good... let's hope!


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 3, 2005)

I know. I usually don't worry about the weather until the day before. We can post Friday evening to see who is coming. I know it is far for you. There is also a nice area for bird feeding that is in the woods that you really need sunlight to shoot in to make it bright enough. 

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 3, 2005)

`Ya, the weather reports are always changing, we'll see., we can come Sunday AM too, so which ever is best weather wise.


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 3, 2005)

Ya, lets hope it changes for Saturday. I can also do Sunday...I think, have to check with my wife 

Eric


----------



## errant_star (Nov 4, 2005)

If Saturday's a go, I'm in. :mrgreen: 

Not sure about Sunday though


----------



## Chiller (Nov 4, 2005)

Just checked the weather, and it looks like the rain might hold off.  Should be about 9 degrees and a few clouds, but that might change.   I good to go Saturday, but Sunday is out for me now.


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 4, 2005)

hey guys! have a great time there! i wanna see loads of pictures!!! Of course, not those with herons!1!! but pictures of you! group photos for example!!!  have fun!


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 4, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hey guys! have a great time there! i wanna see loads of pictures!!! Of course, not those with herons!1!! but pictures of you! group photos for example!!!  have fun!


ditto!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 4, 2005)

ok, looks good so far for weather I think, we will set the alarm for 6 am, and be there around 8 am I hope!!  Going out to gas up now!!


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow! Its coming together. I was worried about the weather yesterday but its looking good enough. Canoncan and myself will be there around 8am in the parking lot. If you guys are a little later just walk east out of the parking lot parallel to Bayly and you will find the boardwalk. If you get off at Brock you will see the boardwalk before you get to the parking lot. This is going to be fun. As well as the big birds there is also a place where we can hand feed the smaller birds that are great for photos. I will see if anyone has some birdseed and I can feed them while you guys take pics. 

Eric


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 4, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hey guys! have a great time there! i wanna see loads of pictures!!! Of course, not those with herons!1!! but pictures of you! group photos for example!!!  have fun!



There should be enough gear and experience to at least get a snap shot  This is going to be fun.

Eric


----------



## Chiller (Nov 4, 2005)

The weather looks like it might be on our side.  
   I will be there around 8ish.   Got the battery charging now. !!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 4, 2005)

awesome, hitting the sack soon, I need a good sleep to keep my hands from shaking tomorrow!! See you around 8!


----------



## JonMikal (Nov 4, 2005)

man, i soooooo wish i could join in on this!


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 4, 2005)

Ya, just like I wish I could be in NYC next week. I sure hope we see some damn Herons 

Eric


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 4, 2005)

OK, I'm off to bed. You guys have my number if you are lost or need to call. I will be there at 8 am with a coffee. When you get off the 401 at Brock there is a Tim Hortons if you need it. 

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 5, 2005)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> OK, I'm off to bed. You guys have my number if you are lost or need to call. I will be there at 8 am with a coffee. When you get off the 401 at Brock there is a Tim Hortons if you need it.
> 
> Eric




cool!! Coffees for everyone so we can have a toast to TPF and all our friends here when we meet.  Just heading out now, see you guys and gal soon!!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 5, 2005)

This sounds such a cool meet-up!
Dang!
Wish I could be there, I would LOVE to meet you all in person! Raymond and Daisy, Eric, Carl, Jen ... is Peter going to be with you, too?
Take loads of photos of yourselves, too, please.
Herons too.
OK.
But YOU! Hm?
Oh, this is so exciting!


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 5, 2005)

Ugh! 6.45am. My day off and I get up even earlier  

Well, lets go hunting Herons, Canada Geese, Blue Jays and TPFers 

You said it LaFoto, this is exciting.

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 5, 2005)

Just got home, what a blast to be with such cool dudes, Carl, Peter and Eric ,.. Thanks soooo much for your company today and sharing stories and experiances! It was aweome to be around such talanted folks, and even better being around such great guys!  Too bad ErrantStar didn't make it!!  I am off to PS land to see what i have.. It was such poor lighting after the sun disappeared, I am not expecting much.


----------



## errant_star (Nov 5, 2005)

I'll be there for the next one ... whether Ian can walk or not!!!

(as I told Airic ... Ian messed his knee up at hockey last night so I stayed home so he wouldn't have to deal with the kids by himself all gimped up all day!)

I'm sorry I missed it and love the pictures guys ... :mrgreen:


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey Jen, There is always next time. We had such a great time we will do it again for sure. 

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 6, 2005)

too bad Jen, would have been great to see you, see you next time, I will be back to this place this week as soon as we get some good light!


----------



## AIRIC (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! You really did like it, cool. Let me know when you will be back and if I can make it I will.

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Nov 6, 2005)

just watching the weather to see when I will have some light!  I will let you know Eric., hopefully before Saturday.


----------

